# Another 16v with Megasquirt



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

I started this on Tuesday and been posting on a local forum. I figured it was time to post on Vortex since this is were I got my inspiration, ideas and of course my ecu from KPtuned.Here is my progress from start to last night. Hopefully my next post will be completion.
Day 1:
I've been tweaking and tuning my GLI for what seems like forever. With the help of my LC-1 and multiple DPR's I got my AFR's dialed in at 13-13.5 at wot. I am averaging 30mpg if I drive normal, which rarely happens. I started my rewire/reroute back in Jan and I just finished up the loose ends this month. BLAH BLAH BLAH
















Well what took me months to accomplish I ripped out in a matter of minutes. Now I get to start all over again with the headaches of rewire, reroute and tuning Megasquirt.
Day 2: 
I had alot of stuff around the house to finish up but I did manage to make some progress. I hit up the junkyard and got all the connectors I needed. All the VW/Audi I found had connectors that were ****ty so an 02 Hyundai stepped up to the plate. I looked at schematics so much the lines started to blend together. The ecu is mounted and all the needed wires are accounted for. Hopefully tomorrow I can get more done.
























Day 3:
Built harness, installed injector inserts and built fuel rail. The harness took along longer than I expected but its done. With the amount of time plus the cost of wires I should have just bought a pre-built harness. Now time to get this pile running. Good night.



























_Modified by rcortez13 at 12:35 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

im working on mine as we speak! im hiding my wires too, but my db9 wont recognize with my usb so i have to research and get it runnin! good luck!


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

Thanks and good luck getting your DB9 sorted out. I hope I don't I have this problem.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Mail man just dropped off my intake pipe, of course I will have to cut down but the bend is identical to the stock intake pipe.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcortez13* »_










That's how I did it. Photocopied the bentley schematics and taped the important pages together. Boy was that ever the handiest tool to have while wiring it together.


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Day 4:
Now I'm making some progress. It was a pain making the cable but it was worth it now that it's installed. If I would have bought the assembled harness it would have been to short. Harness is installed in the interior, main relay hooked up and power hooked up. Tomorrow I will finish the LC-1 and start the engine bay.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

how are you driving spark?


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I am using a stock ICM.


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

*Day 5:*
Not much to report, after an early day at work it's hard to come home have dinner and start working on the pile. I got the harness ran to the motor and seperated the different runs. Hopefully I can get it finished tomorrow.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looking very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will be following this thread for my not so future project...


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Day 6:
The light at the end of the tunnel is getting a little brighter now. The closer I get to finishing the more I worry about is not starting.







I just got a few more wires to land then it's time to turn the key. 


























_Modified by rcortez13 at 3:39 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

are you soldering your wires together?


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

I soldered everything within the connector/harness. I am using crimps and heat shrink at all connectors. Hopefully I get her running today.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rcortez13)*

Looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Installation Complete:
I'm finally finished. This project took alot longer than I anticipated but its done. Now time to get it running. My first attempt at starting did not go so well, massive fuel leak.








After the fuel leak was fixed now my battery needed a jump. After all that finally it started, sounded like **** but it ran. Now comes the fun part, tuning!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

I also had a fuel leak issue with mine. the injector tube popped off the rail. big mess








took some modification of the rail to make it all fit.
keep us posted on your progress. I would like copies of your maps. I cant seem to get mine working right.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rcortez13* »_Now comes the fun part, tuning!










cheer up, that IS the fun part









there are some base maps posted in the downloads section on spitfireefi.com


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Man, I wanna try this so bad on my cabby! Can you make a list and post of what you had to get (hardware) to get it running? Im pretty decent with wiring, but yours really looks good!!!


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Update:
I got it running to today with some help from Paul(KPtuned-Need a vr6), now it sounds like a 16v should, LOUD! I did notice a big gain in throttle responce. I picked up another throttle body with an idle screw just in case if could'nt get my idle right with my original one. After I get my base timing set I can start tuning with maps.










_Modified by rcortez13 at 9:45 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_Man, I wanna try this so bad on my cabby! Can you make a list and post of what you had to get (hardware) to get it running? Im pretty decent with wiring, but yours really looks good!!!

Do it, it's only as hard as you make it. I've done everything but build the ecu. I plan on putting together a list of everything once I'm on the road.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rcortez13 at 9:48 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Good stuff, keep me posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

Well before I could go for my first drive I had to fix yet another fuel leak. How does that saying go, "you get what you pay for". My cheap Ebay fuel rail started leaking again.







At first glance it looked to be leaking from one of the legs. I started to remove the rail so I could attempt a repair when I noticed fuel started leaking out inbetween the body and mounts. After I took the two mounts off it was evident that the ****** that builds these rails drilled to far into the body. It was a pretty easy fix with gasket material, I expected to do some filing or shiming to get a good alignment but not this. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















After adjusting my VE/Ign maps I decided to take it for a spin. It feels pretty good, I am getting a little hesitation on the throttle when I'm cruising and the idle surges at times. Even with these little problems I am happy, I know these issues can be fixed.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by rcortez13 at 10:45 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

The problems just keep coming, my old laptop started acting up so I had borrow the wifes laptop. Tuning is coming along slowly but surely. With every adjustment/experiment the car runs better and I learn more about MS. Before with the CIS-Motronic I could feel the car starting to go flat around 6000, now with MS it pulls hard all the way to 7000. Now I feel like I got my moneys worth out of the Techtonics ABF cams. I installed my fabbed crankcase breather and had to temporarily insulate the intake because it was rubbing on the strut tower.


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_Man, I wanna try this so bad on my cabby! Can you make a list and post of what you had to get (hardware) to get it running? Im pretty decent with wiring, but yours really looks good!!!

I working on it, I am going to list everything.


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_Man, I wanna try this so bad on my cabby! Can you make a list and post of what you had to get (hardware) to get it running? Im pretty decent with wiring, but yours really looks good!!!

I had a problem this past weekend, I tried to flash the ecu with a s19 file with easytherm and all hell broke loose. After many calls with Paul (KPTuned) we got it running again. No more Megatune, Tuner Studio recognized my reflash and all I had to do was copy my inc. files into the inc folder and temps were fine. Here is a list of everything that I can remember and the wiring schematic from KPTuned I modified to show my installation. I utilized some car wiring to make the install easier, when I got the connector for the ICM I pulled as much wire as possible.








Parts list:
MS1 2.2 $360 - KPTuned
Throttle body $40 - Local yard
Fuel rail $85 - Ebay
Injectors/FPR Free
Intake $30 - Ebay
Filter/Breather $30 - Autozone
Inj. inserts/O-rings $30 - GAP
13 Spools/wire $95 - Napa
Relay Free
9 Connecotrs $20 - Local yard
5 Heatshrink bags $25 - Microcenter
Vacuum/Fuel line $12 - Autozone



_Modified by rcortez13 at 10:03 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (rcortez13)*

glad to hear you have it running man. MS can be a real fickle bitch. 
I am currently buttoning up my MS install in my 88 rocco. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3734966
my install uses the vb921 coil driver chip, and I have removed all of the old ECU, knock box, and ICM wiring for a very tidy engine bay. 
the only thing I have left really is installing an ISV.
what did you use for an ISV and how did you program it in MS?


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Another 16v with Megasquirt (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
the only thing I have left really is installing an ISV.
what did you use for an ISV and how did you program it in MS?


I plan on installing my ISV soon, I just found out than any 2-wire ISV will work so I will use my old one.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Good luck.....................


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

if any of you guys would like to share the resistance values you plugged into MS to describe the behaviour of your 16v coolant sensors I would be much obliged.
thanks.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtytorque* »_if any of you guys would like to share the resistance values you plugged into MS to describe the behaviour of your 16v coolant sensors I would be much obliged.
thanks.

I put mine in freezing water, boiling water and room temp and measured the resistance in each instance. After calibration it seems pretty accurate.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah,i did the same but i got inconsistent results.
What resistance range did you get?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

leave the bias resistor as the default, (2490 I think) since this is the value of the resistor you soldered onto the board during build.
then your three plot marks should be 
0c 6000
25c 2000 (or 30c - 1750)
100c 200
but basically you want this: (Note that the right side of the graph is rescaled to exagerate the value differential)








this is how I did it. (default settings on the left, my settings on the right)









you can see more about all this discussed in my MS build thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3734966



_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 10:53 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtytorque* »_if any of you guys would like to share the resistance values you plugged into MS to describe the behaviour of your 16v coolant sensors I would be much obliged.
thanks.

I used easytherm, bosch defaults and copied into inc folder.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (rcortez13)*

these are some values I measured directly measuring coolant temps on the engine and then measuring the senders resistance.
Maybe it is the difference in uk/us heads.Or early and late heads have different sensors etc.
114 ohms =61.2 degrees celcis
360 ohms =41.7 degrees celcius
114 ohms =61.1 degrees celcius.

Moving on for now,,,what vacuum are u boys pulling at idle?
Need to see what i am aiming 4.
cheers.


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtytorque* »_Moving on for now,,,what vacuum are u boys pulling at idle?
Need to see what i am aiming 4.
cheers.

At idle I am around 30kpa.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

cheers Mr Cortez.
I can't get anywhere near that at the mo.
60kpa.
:0(
I'm finding the 16v engine more challenging with MS than my previous 8v.
Nice tidy install btw.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

mines between 20 and 30kpa.
if you are having trouble getting it to idle with the throttle closed, then you need to increase your timing advance on the advance table for your lowest rpm column. I have a column for 800 that has timing advance set to 25 degrees, and my next column is 1200 rpms, and set to mostly 10 or 11. 
what happens is that the engine tends to speed up when you advance the timing like that, so when the rpms start to dip below 1200, they timing advances and the rpms climb. my idle almost instantly settles to about 1100 rpms.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

60kpa idle on a car with a 'regular' intake manifold and throttle body is very high, I'd suspect a vacuum leak.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

maybe.. yeah.I thought it was low too.
It is not a standard 16v.It is a 16vg60 with a short runner intake manifold.
Could this contribute to the poor idle vacuum?
Sorry OP.Maybe I should start a seperate thread.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (dirtytorque)*

New thread!


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

does anyone have the pic of the wiring but with a relay board. i am having a ignition wiring problem.


----------

